# many pygos big boys and small



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

little guys 5-6"


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

some bigger ones


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

12" tern


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

the 13", officially measured


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

they look great those piraya's look awsome


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

damn!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pygos definitely rule in your tank! Right on!


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Wooooww man , this is a nice shoal pygos you have there
















The ternetzi and piraya in the pics are huge and awesome to look









Thanks for sharing your pics with us mashunter


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

sweet pygos man, have you considered adding some driftwood to that tank? it would really set it off.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Just when i start to lean more towards a single specimen shoal i gotta see this. That is bad ass!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

They look great.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice shoal


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking p's you have


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome piraya


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

holly thickness on your tren and the piraya.... well words dont do justice


----------



## PiranhasRuleAll (Feb 11, 2005)

beautiful tank and very nice pygos


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Pictures dont do that Piraya justice.

Those tanks and fish are amazing, especially in person.









Update for you matt: Went to Krogers yesterday and got the Geryi some catfish filets, threw a piece in there. Walked away to wash my hands, came back and the piece of filer was gone and the Geryi was eating. Thanks again for this fish.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats A Sweet Set up of Some Sweet Ass fish!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

wow nice shoul you got there look,s awesome to me men


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thanks for the compliments.

when I move the cariba will be solo, and the little piraya will be on their own.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> sweet pygos man, have you considered adding some driftwood to that tank? it would really set it off.


Yeah i got some pieces in that 240 gallon, with the big boys.

I have some for the 180 to, just havnt got around to putting it in yet.


----------

